# Early April Trip CO or UT



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey everyone! 

I have an ikon pass and have 6 days off March 31 to April 5th. I'm hoping to take a trip out west but I'll be my myself so looking to try to minimize costs. I'm debating between going to CO for arapahoe basin or going to UT for Brighton or Snowbird (or anything else!). 

I'm trying to keep costs low and avoid renting a car. Does anyone have any recs for areas to stay at either of those places to try to make that possible? I can do it if necessary but it feels like a cost that's best avoided. 

Thanks in advance for any recs! If anyone else has plans to go out then, maybe we can combine forces! @SushiLover ? I think you have the epic pass though.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure about UT, but theres no lodging at A basin, no car is gonna be hard to do, nearest accomodations is about a 15-20 min drive (georgetown, dillon, silverthorne).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Not sure about UT, but theres no lodging at A basin, no car is gonna be hard to do, nearest accomodations is about a 15-20 min drive (georgetown, dillon, silverthorne).


Sister and her bf live in Denver and I've borrowed a car for day trips before. Harder to do if I'm gone for 5-6 days haha!


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Fly into aspen. Most of the places to stay have free airport pick up. Once ur there the bus system is very tit


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

"Aspen" and "minimizing costs" cannot be used in the same sentence, though....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fly a little further into Calgary, get an airport shuttle to Banff, there's buses to all 3 local mountains and pretty sure they're on the Ikon pass. Enjoy the 25% discount based on currency conversion. Lots of places for 5 nights between $500-$1,000CAD.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I guess I'm mostly just trying to figure out if it's possible to stay in Salt Lake and take a shuttle or something to the mountains daily. I'm sure it's going to be a pita esp when it comes to transporting gear but could be doable?




Phedder said:


> Fly a little further into Calgary, get an airport shuttle to Banff, there's buses to all 3 local mountains and pretty sure they're on the Ikon pass. Enjoy the 25% discount based on currency conversion. Lots of places for 5 nights between $500-$1,000CAD.


That sounds fantastic but honestly that would be a bit challenging to swing since I'm traveling solo. I'd also lose two days in transit since I can't catch a Weds evening flight from Newark. The alternative is to go to Jay peak but I'd rather try somewhere new if I can.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Though I’ve never used it myself, SLC runs buses up each of the canyons:






Ski Service







www.rideuta.com


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Went to SLC for work in mid January and hit Solitude for a day. Stayed at the Hampton Inn at the base of Big Cottonwood Canyon and rode the buss (rideuta route 972) up to Solitude - Brighton is just a bit further up the canyon. Since you’re an Ikon pass holder the buss is free - not a bad deal.






How To Get To Solitude | Solitude Mountain Resort


Whether you're flying into Salt Lake City or taking a road trip, find all your travel tips and transportation options for your Solitude visit here!




www.solitudemountain.com





Another plus is that there is a temporary bus stop for route 972 directly across the street from the Hampton Inn which worked out great.






Hampton Inn and Suites SLC Cottonwood in Holladay, UT


Our Hampton Inn and Suites Salt Lake City Cottonwood hotel is conveniently located off I-215 and is equipped with everything a business traveler needs.




www.hilton.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So sounds like finding a place in midvale would be the ticket so I can access the bus line more conveniently. I'm honestly trying to be as frugal as possible with this so hoping I can make it happen for 1200-1500. 

If I can get in early on thursday and leave late ish the following tues so I can ride the day I arrive and the day I leave, that would be super clutch. 

Time to try to start planning and seeing if I can make this work. Otherwise, Jay it is!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Fml. Flights just jumped in price over the weekend. I still need to get permission to leave work early on Weds and won't have that till tomorrow. 

Bollocks. 

I found a really cheap airbnb...how awful would it be to walk a mile and a half to the shuttle lol. I can Uber to one of the further stops if I need to. The one close to where I'm staying only goes to Snowbird. I can do 2 days at Brighton as well.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Double check the Utah buses to the ski resorts will be running on the dates you are going to be there. If I remember correctly, they stopped running in first week of April when I was there few years ago.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

snowman55 said:


> Double check the Utah buses to the ski resorts will be running on the dates you are going to be there. If I remember correctly, they stopped running in first week of April when I was there few years ago.


I think they're still going but I'll definitely check and confirm.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Fly a little further into Calgary, get an airport shuttle to Banff, there's buses to all 3 local mountains and pretty sure they're on the Ikon pass. Enjoy the 25% discount based on currency conversion. Lots of places for 5 nights between $500-$1,000CAD.



Any Grizzly bears roaming around town this year? LOL. I remember reading an article about a Grizzly bear roaming around in Banff in mid-March of 2020.


----------



## mike1988 (10 mo ago)

Phedder said:


> Fly a little further into Calgary, get an airport shuttle to Banff, there's buses to all 3 local mountains and pretty sure they're on the Ikon pass. Enjoy the 25% discount based on currency conversion. Lots of places for 5 nights between $500-$1,000CAD.


absolutely


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Booked the trip to Utah. Staying right near midvale ft union station so I can take the bus back and forth. 
Here's to hoping the shitty motel/hotel isn't as shitty as the worst comments lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Update:

Heading out on weds night. Super stoked. Looks like it has been spring conditions all last week but they're expecting some snow this week and it's going to likely be freeze/thaw conditions morning into the afternoon. Should still make for a good time. About to wax my two boards and start getting the kit etc all together.

Let me know if youre going to be out this way. Let's ride!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm also planning on taking a lesson or two at Snowbird. Would folks recommend going in the morning or afternoon given the freeze thaw conditions? 

I figured I'd do the morning but thought I should ask. I'm more familiar with icy conditions than soft slow ish.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm also planning on taking a lesson or two at Snowbird. Would folks recommend going in the morning or afternoon given the freeze thaw conditions?
> 
> I figured I'd do the morning but thought I should ask. I'm more familiar with icy conditions than soft slow ish.


That's funny! I generally sleep in during the spring. Maybe I'm missing out on all that boilerplate goodness.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> That's funny! I generally sleep in during the spring. Maybe I'm missing out on all that boilerplate goodness.


It just gets super annoying when it's super slow. Good time to learn park stuff I guess. But really, lessons for worse conditions make more sense, no? Or more common conditions id experience hah!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> It just gets super annoying when it's super slow. Good time to learn park stuff I guess. But really, lessons for worse conditions make more sense, no? Or more common conditions id experience hah!


For sure. You need more aggressive structure for when it gets hot and slow. I like laying trenches in the slush. Gotta love the slasher on days like that.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> For sure. You need more aggressive structure for when it gets hot and slow. I like laying trenches in the slush. Gotta love the slasher on days like that.


Oh, I like slush riding but honestly feels like it would be hard to take a lesson in those conditions. 

Niche pyre and k2 simple pleasures ftw!


----------

